# Anyone know this teacher?



## Mr Mr (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello, I live in the west mids in England, I am interested in learning Jujutsu and the nearest school is Tai Jitsu Kwai, the master is a guy named James Moclair, anyone know anything about him, looked him up on the net and the are a few unsavory thing written about him, so I am not sure, any help out there?
Peace.


----------



## kungfu penguin (Jun 18, 2010)

he has several black belts under the age of 9   this screams Mcdojo to me  i dont care if your the next bruce lee  no under 15 year old would get a black from me


----------



## Mon Mon (Sep 14, 2013)

All i can say is...if he can teach those kids and  meet the requirement..then yes they deserve it..but the other side of  the token or different level of black belt is if they can actually  survive an intense part of training in regard to what they have achieve  in requirements.....then those coming in to see this teacher need to ask  themselves....does this teacher teach the basics and how well does he  move and how well can he convey the art to the students in movements and  in words and then the final question ...has he ever been in combat?  ...if not..then can his movement give that feeling of realism.


----------

